# Inter-Juventus 1-2



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Sabato 30 marzo alle ore 15:00. Gara forse decisiva per l'Inter per la corsa ad un posto in CL.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

qualsiasi risultato ci va bene


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> qualsiasi risultato ci va bene




Non proprio tutti, meglio X2.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

sicuro 1, la juve avrà già la testa al Bayern e hanno un bel po di margine dalla 2°, avrei voluto io giocare con la juve prima del bayern. Ma alle 15? ma e bruttissimo  , a sto punto potevano giocarla il 29 di sera.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

La Juve non vorrà perdere pure il ritorno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

meglio l'1, l'inter non fa paura anzi tutt'altro e poi se ce la possibilità di rosicchiare punti alla juve perchè no, più vicini a loro arriviamo prima dello scontro diretto più gli mettiamo paura


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meglio l'1, l'inter non fa paura anzi tutt'altro e poi se ce la possibilità di rosicchiare punti alla juve perchè no, più vicini a loro arriviamo prima dello scontro diretto più gli mettiamo paura




Meglio che l'Inter perda e rimanga a distanza. Ormai la Juve ha lo scudetto in tasca perciò inutile pensarci.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio che l'Inter perda e rimanga a distanza. Ormai la Juve ha lo scudetto in tasca perciò inutile pensarci.



è vero che lo ha in tasca ma perchè lo deve vincere facilmente, ripeto l'inter è una squadretta secondo me, falli vincere poverini tanto i punti li perdono poi tranquillamente


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è vero che lo ha in tasca ma perchè lo deve vincere facilmente, ripeto l'inter è una squadretta secondo me, falli vincere poverini tanto i punti li perdono poi tranquillamente



Meglio non fidarsi, sono pure in vantaggio negli scontri diretti con noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> meglio l'1, l'inter non fa paura anzi tutt'altro e poi se ce la possibilità di rosicchiare punti alla juve perchè no, più vicini a loro arriviamo prima dello scontro diretto più gli mettiamo paura



concordo


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Mi seccherebbe molto perderci due volte con questi.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2013)

*Vucinic ha la febbre. Rischia di saltare Inter Juve*


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Marzo 2013)

tanto la juve ha già vinto lo scudetto, visto che c'è almeno levi dai coiones l'inter


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2013)

Vince L'inter di sicuro.


----------



## Dexter (29 Marzo 2013)

forza giuve..


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2013)

Spero in gravi infortuni a Pirlo, Barzagli e Pogba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2013)

certo che alle 15:00...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2013)

1-1 o 1-2


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che alle 15:00...



come dovrebbero essere tutte le partite IMHO


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

*Le probabili formazioni:*

Inter (4-3-1-2): Handanovic; Zanetti, Ranocchia, Chivu, Pereira; Gargano, Kovacic, Cambiasso; Alvarez; Cassano, Palacio. 

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Padoin, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah; Quagliarella, Matri


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

il ********ne di Pirlo.....e vedete come la Rube ne risente...come loro augurano ai nostri infortuni immediati...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai che stasera allunghiamo anche sull'Inter, speriamo in un pareggino della viola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> come dovrebbero essere tutte le partite IMHO



non ho mai visto un inter-juve alle 15


----------



## de sica (30 Marzo 2013)

Invece per me,tutte le partite dovrebbero giocarsi alle 15,come una volta...


----------



## Dexter (30 Marzo 2013)

certo che a leggere le formazioni viene da piangere...il calcio italiano è proprio mediocre..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

riusciranno i gobbi a perdere l'unica partita che non devono assolutamente perdere?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

*Formazioni ufficiali

INTER (3-4-1-2): Handanovic; Ranocchia, Samuel, Chivu; Zanetti, Gargano, Kovacic, Pereira; Alvarez; Palacio, Cassano.

JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Padoin, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, Asamoah; Quagliarella, Matri.*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega sta storia del derby d'italia? L'Inter l'unica cosa che ha di Italiano è solo la sua zona geografica che si trova in Italia, anzi manco quello, Milano siamo noi. In inglese Milan è Milano.... è il Milan viene da una squadra di criket inglese...

Bah il derby d'italia...

Poi di scudetti l'Inter ne ha quanti noi, anzi uno in più regalato di cartone...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno mi spiega sta storia del derby d'italia? L'Inter l'unica cosa che ha di Italiano è solo la sua zona geografica che si trova in Italia, anzi manco quello, Milano siamo noi. In inglese Milan è Milano.... è il Milan viene da una squadra di criket inglese...
> 
> Bah il derby d'italia...
> 
> Poi di scudetti l'Inter ne ha quanti noi, anzi uno in più regalato di cartone...


Gianni Brera nel 67 soprannomino' così la partita perche' ai tempi erano le squadre più titolate in Italia, il Milan ai tempi aveva 9 scudetti mentre l'Inter 10 e la Juventus 13


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gianni Brera nel 67 soprannomino' così la partita perche' ai tempi erano le squadre più titolate in Italia, il Milan ai tempi aveva 9 scudetti mentre l'Inter 10 e la Juventus 13



Se vabbe sta cosa risale dal medioevo dai su....


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Meglio una vittoria della Juve anche se paradossalmente ci andrebbe bene qualsiasi risultato se vinciamo a Verona.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

E 1


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Quagliaaaaaa che gol


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahaha Quagliaa


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

gol quagliamer*da bene cosi


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Quagliaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo perche questo giocatore non gioca mai??? Capoccanoniere in CL con 4 gol giocando la meta della meta... è follia del parrucco far giocare gli altri scarsoni.

Meglio cosi, tanto lo scudo è perso... almeno ci leviamo dalle balss l'inter


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic non la prendi questa? fenomeno?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo noi abbiamo regalato punti all'Inter....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Sempre detto che Quaglia deve giocare titolare secondo me il piu forte dei loro attaccanti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo perche questo giocatore non gioca mai??? Capoccanoniere in CL con 4 gol giocando la meta della meta... è follia del parrucco far giocare gli altri scarsoni.
> 
> Meglio cosi, tanto lo scudo è perso... almeno ci leviamo dalle balss l'inter



Esatto, per noi è meglio se vince la Juventus.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic sei veramente un pezzo di menta..... solo con noi fa il fenomeno!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo perche questo giocatore non gioca mai??? Capoccanoniere in CL con 4 gol giocando la meta della meta... è follia del parrucco far giocare gli altri scarsoni.


 Me lo chiedo tutte le sante partite, secondo me il Quaglia e il migliore attaccante che hanno.


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

Goleada.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque meglio che vincano oggi, perchè questi due partite di fila non le perdono mai. E Martedì giocano col Bayern...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo anche in uno stop della Fiorentina, non è possibile che vinca tutte le partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Bene bene questi della rube sembrano giocare al 100%, martedi saranno a pezzi... imbarcata al bayern


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

dai che ha segnato anche il cagliari...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bene bene questi della rube sembrano giocare al 100%, martedi saranno a pezzi... imbarcata al bayern



Non credo, la Juventus è ben attrezzata anche per la CL.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

certo che Quagliarella dovrebbe essere titolare


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Super Buffon  il pareggio e nell'area lol


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Sto Buffon è ancora il numero 1 nel suo ruolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bene bene questi della rube sembrano giocare al 100%, martedi saranno a pezzi... imbarcata al bayern



Mah dici? Questi non si stancano mai....


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Buffon ancora al top, pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Cassano sempre che protesta lol


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155594 ha scritto:


> Cassano sempre che protesta lol



oltretutto ha torto


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155594 ha scritto:


> Cassano sempre che protesta lol



si è interizzato alla perfezione


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

mano di zanetti in area  gomblotto


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> oltretutto ha torto



Si appunto faceva il gesto che era il primo fallo,non è che se uno fa il primo fallo non va dato il giallo mah, se uno trancia uno da rosso allora solo perchè è il primo fallo non vanno date sanzion mah..


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

La Juve si vede benissimo che non sta dando tutto, hanno fatto il gol in un momento perfetto poi si sono un po' rintanati cercando di gestire senza correre rischi.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

Barzagli corre piu' di bolt..ma che roba e'?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Handanovic ha steso Vidal buttandoglisi addosso e non ha dato rigore


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

ma chi e' che voleva ranocchia al milan? e' scarsissimo


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia come gioca la Juve


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Madò Pillo!


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

l'inter non entra manco in e.league


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

va bene qualsiasi risultato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Nel secondo tempo l'Inter pareggia :S


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Barzagli corre piu' di bolt..ma che roba e'?



Misteri. A nessuno è dato sapere


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Kovacic è una fighetta comunque. Non di discute il piede, ma in campo ha un atteggiamento che non fa si che sia un giocatore da serie A.


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque godrei in una sconfitta dei perdazzurri. Tanto in qualsiasi caso la Juventus ha ammazzato il campionato


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me non perdono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Manca un rigore alla Juventus su fallo di Handanovic su Vidal


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Comunque godrei in una sconfitta dei perdazzurri. Tanto in qualsiasi caso la Juventus ha ammazzato il campionato



Ovvio, poi hanno pure la trasferta a Genova e rischiano pure lì.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

non perde l'inter


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Si prepara "lo specialista"


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Caressa " Questa era la specialità di conte, che anticipava sul primo palo" 

Ma questi vedono Conte ovunque???


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto Barzagli?? 300.000 mila euro??? Fortissimo!!!

Ma è possibile che solo a noi i difensori sono o fenomeni di dna, oppure dei cessi che non migliorano mai???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Goooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

eccola la Palacio lo sapevo


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Palacio


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

dai vaffanc*lo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Se la Rube perde oggi, contro il Bayern non perdono... non ne steccano 2 di fila figuriamoci


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

E' buono è buono, ora la Juve dovrà dare il massimo per vincerla


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Altro scarsone Palacio, che non segna mai LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Queste mummie ambulanti la vincono


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Anche la Juve non è tutto questo squadrone, ha un attacco da Europa League.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

gol scontatissimo, sti gobbi puntano alla champions


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

E' Pirlo che ha perso una palla da somaro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque l'Inter ormai gioca quattro partite a stagione, quelle col Milan e quelle con la Juve, STOP


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

mitra matriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

eccolo Matri gol


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Finita


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Sto qualiarella...


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooool Matri


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

matriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Si ma sto Vidal che passaggio ha fatto....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Quagliarella è il loro miglior attaccante, sottovalutatissimo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Godo godo godo godo godo, questi segnano gol casuali si caricano e poi vengono ammazzati un'altra volta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Genio Stramaccioni vinci la partita con la mente ora, allenatorone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Godo godo godo godo godo, questi segnano gol casuali si caricano e poi vengono ammazzati un'altra volta.


Solo noi non ci siamo riusciti a riammazzarli dopo quel gol casuale


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche la Juve non è tutto questo squadrone, ha un attacco da Europa League.



MW power


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo noi siamo riusciti a pareggiare con loro


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

Cassano era da buttà fori!!! Avrà protestato e messo le mani addosso all'arbitro almeno tre volte


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> MW power



Ci godo


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma sto Vidal che passaggio ha fatto....



Ma chi? Quello che sta facendo una stagione ridicola ed è nettamente peggio di Boateng?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quagliarella è il loro miglior attaccante, sottovalutatissimo



vero
il 2 è Vucinic


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma è Cambiasso che fa gli urli da kekka isterica perché vuole entrare in campo?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

La curva sud è piena di sterco gobbo... domani va disinfestato

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cassano auhauahuahuahuahauh


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Kovacic è buono


----------



## forzajuve (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ahauhauhauah sempre più ridicolo quel ciccione


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Cmq era rigore mi sa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

La Juventus sta aspettando il pareggio per cominciare di nuovo a giocare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Attenzione due pelati in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Vidal comunque è la "stella" di questa squadra... è sempre al posto giusto, sa difendere, sa attaccare, recupera palloni ha fisico ha dei gran piedi, di detro di sinistro....

Vale molto piu di 30 milioni... è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo al mondo. Se la rube lo vende, perde tantissimo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Attenzione due pelati in campo



In realtà è sempre Cambiasso solo che si è sdoppiato perché vuole avere più minuti.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ma l'inter per caso ha protestato anche per il lancio della monetina??? ridicoli come pochi!


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq era rigore mi sa



Netto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In realtà è sempre Cambiasso solo che si è sdoppiato perché vuole avere più minuti.



Alla Tensing


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Giovinco è uno scarsone incredibile


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

lol


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

ahhaahahha a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vai stracchino esultaaaaaaaa ora ahahahhahahahahahaha grande juventus grazie per il favore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Grande Cambiasso GRANDE


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Cambiasso Tensing


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Che frustrati che sono....


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Che brutto sto fallo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Arbitro attento a non espellere Rocchi!


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Cambiasso fallo criminale


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Espulso Mastrolindo ahahahaha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

ma chi era quello juventino?


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Marzo 2013)

Godo per Strafalcioni e Cazzano


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

cambiasso se non si becca meno di 3 giornate è uno scandalo!!!


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Marzo 2013)

Migliore in campo Cambiasso. Però poteva scegliere di meglio.


----------



## forzajuve (30 Marzo 2013)

Cambiasso e da chiudere in gabbia!!!! ********!!!


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Godo. Comunque c'erano due rigori per l'inter.... GODO ancora.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

Entrate così reati penali.


----------



## Morghot (30 Marzo 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Migliore in campo Cambiasso. Però poteva scegliere di meglio.


Sì ma davvero faceva un favore alla juve se spaccava giovinco... vai su pirlo maledetto.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Cambiasso e da chiudere in gabbia!!!! ********!!!



ma cosa ti lamenti se vi ha fatto un regalo enorme a spaccarlo??


----------



## robs91 (30 Marzo 2013)

Opinione di un'interista su Stramaccioni: 

Alla centoduesima formazione sbagliata uno può dirlo. Sei giovane, di bella presenza, fa l'agente immobiliare, il venditore di automobili Koreane, il rappresentante della Workerk. Però basta con la nostra panchina, BASTA



Cmq era il risultato che speravo,bene così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

io volevo la rissa


----------



## SpottyTeux (30 Marzo 2013)

*L'entrata killer di Cambiasso su Giovinco. Foto e Video*







Top Class


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

bella cambiasso


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Che schifo di uomo Cambiasso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


> *L'entrata killer di Cambiasso su Giovinco. Foto e Video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma forma un angolo di 90°  gli hanno sfasciato Giovinco...


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Niente di nuovo, Juventus molto distratta dalla coppa campioni ed un'Inter senza capo ne coda.


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Cambiasso il campo non dovrebbe più vederlo fino a fine stagione, dagli 9 giornate e mandi un segnale.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

mamma mia che impressione quel fermo immagine. 

come dice yepes: "non si picchiano i bambini"


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Opinione di un'interista su Stramaccioni:
> 
> Alla centoduesima formazione sbagliata uno può dirlo. Sei giovane, di bella presenza, fa l'agente immobiliare, il venditore di automobili Koreane, il rappresentante della Workerk. Però basta con la nostra panchina, BASTA
> 
> ...


  muoio


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Stramaccioni è una cosa agghiacciante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Mah a Premium dicono che c'era rigore su Cassano su fallo di Chiellini a me sembra che comunque cassano si lasci cadere di brutto mah, ora Strafalcioni sta piangendo mercoledi mi aspetto il rigore


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Che uomo ridicolo, su Cassano fa la vittima mentre sul rigore nel primo tempo non dato a Vidal parte subito a razzo dicendo che non c'era, zitto che fai più bella figura.
Handanovic si butta nello spazio? ma cosa dici? Vidal stava andando sulla palla e si vede uno di 1.94 che gli salta addosso a mò di kamikaze.


----------



## Brontolo (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Quello che sta facendo una stagione ridicola ed è nettamente peggio di Boateng?



che partite della juve hai guardato? paragonare vidal a boateng è un insulto per il primo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Marzo 2013)

Finito l'effetto calciopoli, le gerarchie tornano nell'ordine naturale, Milan/Juve, Juve/Milan...


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

non l' ho guardata

ho preferito guardare gli Allievi di Pippo vincere contro lo zenit


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Marzo 2013)

Cambiasso è da prendere e appendere per i testicoli. Ma che razza di entrata è?!

Straminchioni poi è ridicolo, sta sempre a dimenarsi come un matto chiedendo sempre fallo. Lo ha fatto anche quando cazzano s'è preso la storta alla caviglia senza che nessuno lo toccasse. Davvero pessimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2013)

Già prima di entrare in campo Cambiasso gridava e faceva dei versacci come una scimmia, si sentivano le urla in TV.

Certi animali andrebbero puniti con 10 giornate di squalifica.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> che partite della juve hai guardato? paragonare vidal a boateng è un insulto per il primo



Cerca sul dizionario il termine sarcasmo


----------



## forzajuve (30 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma cosa ti lamenti se vi ha fatto un regalo enorme a spaccarlo??



Dai non scherziamo...ha rischiato di troncargli la carriera al ragazzo..


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo ottenuto il massimo risultato senza svenarci troppo. Ora sotto col Bayern e vediamo che succede. Auguro a Cambiasso di subire altri 100 falli come quello che ha fatto lui. Se non prende almeno 3 giornate di squalifica è uno scandalo.


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Marzo 2013)

l 'entrata di cambiasso e' ridicola , entra per fare male , e si vede dalla schiuma che gli esce dalla bocca.

che schifo di giocatore . Fa il pari con quello che sta' in panchina a dirigere tutti.

Il rigore per la juve c'era e handanovic andava espulso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (31 Marzo 2013)

Ma Giovinco ce l'ha una tibia?


----------



## tamba84 (31 Marzo 2013)

ma onestamente c'era il rigore per l'inter alla fine?=


----------



## Stex (31 Marzo 2013)

la gazzetta ha dato 7 a cazzano... x quale motivo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finito l'effetto calciopoli, le gerarchie tornano nell'ordine naturale, Milan/Juve, Juve/Milan...



finalmente...anche se vi odio


----------



## Doctore (31 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma Giovinco ce l'ha una tibia?


Allenamento di giovinco


----------

